# Properly Established Biofilter



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm a big believer in actual Natural aquariums and a big part of that is developing and maintaining a good working biofilter. I call it a Properly Established Biofilter. Will publish a big article on that soon, still working on it.

Look at these pictures. Betta imbellis building a nest only 2 days after being imported from Thailand.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ChX7TFryH4bZiYOo2

3+ days in transit. Brand new tank setup with Tannin Aquatics botanicals to get black water + super cool look. Lots of Properly Established Biofilter (mulm developed properly) added to the tank.

Cycling took 2 days tops. Tank was 5 days old when the fish arrived. Fish felt at home seconds after I released them in the tank - immediately started to look for food. Never seen a fish do that right off the bat after transit - especially 3+ days. Normal shipping when I was importing big lots of fish was overnight and fish were always, always very stressed.

THAT is the power of the biofilter if established properly!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Now I see why you wanted all that frogbit. Very cool fish.


----------

